# My First TT



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Guys,

I would just like to share with you guys my TT that I had purchased a few weeks ago. It's a 2004 TTQ 165kW (225HP).
































































I have done the following since I bought it:



Change the engine oil
Anti Freeze
Oil, Air & Fuel Filters
Spark plugs
Timing belt, Tensioner & Idler pulley


I have also installed the OEM iPod adapter over the weekend - It works just great. :thumbup:

I love the car, and hope to have many happy mile in it.


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice TT, looks to be VERY clean! Congrats!

Are those LED DRLs i see??

:thumbup:


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

VelveTTrevolvr said:


> Nice TT, looks to be VERY clean! Congrats!
> 
> Are those LED DRLs i see??
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks man, I have seen the DRLs that you make they look great and I would like to get my hands on a set.
The ones that you've noticed in these pics are a disgrace to DRLs - they were put in by amateurs for the previous owner and to top it off - they were red!  Who puts red on the front of your car? :banghead:

I have since taken them out and now I'm left with standard headlights...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice and clean car. Welcome to the club :beer: Lowering and wheels in the works?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

OH Snap! The steering wheel is on the wrong side!

Welcome.


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Neb said:


> Nice and clean car. Welcome to the club :beer: Lowering and wheels in the works?


:beer: Thanks man!

Yeah, it's all in progress along with some adjustable links at the back. 

I'm also looking into changing the exhaust system.


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

paullee said:


> OH Snap! The steering wheel is on the wrong side!
> 
> Welcome.



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Thanks!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

haha your car reminded me of this guy









welcome!!


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome to the club :beer:


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, it great to receive such a warm welcome!

:beer::beer:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks good, love those wheels and the two-tone ducktail is sweet!


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

looking good mate, those are my favorite stock wheels, they look even better once u lower it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Looking good.

Congrats.


----------



## GTiSurgeon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks guys :beer::beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I just flipped through your mk1 build thread and WOW. I'm sincerely excited to see that type of fabrication and documentation on a TT build.

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Love the color looks clean


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I just flipped through your mk1 build thread and WOW. I'm sincerely excited to see that type of fabrication and documentation on a TT build.
> 
> Welcome! :beer:


I know this is of the subject sorry op but doug did u ever swap that motor out on your tt after all the crap happen with your motor


----------

